# Year of machine?



## Ecobeast88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello guys! I'm trying to order a few parts for my blower but having a hard time finding out actually what year it is. Is there a way to decode it from the serial number? I'll try to attach a picture of it.


----------



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

All you need to enter is that model # and parts will pop up


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Most power equipment doesn't go by a 'model year' like automobiles do.
Some want to know 'manufacture year' for parts because they made a revision somewhere but they usually don't put a model year on the power equipment.
The only thing you could go by is the date on the sticker that has the year for the safety standards it meets or get the engine numbers because on some of them part of the number is a 'Date Code' of when the engine was manufactured.
But you don't know if it is the original engine in some cases and if so, the engine could have been used on that model for a few years and could have been sitting in stock for some time before it was installed on the machine from new, but at least it will get you close to the year the unit was manufactured.
The years could vary within a few by the engine date code, it could be of that year or a year or two later if it is the original engine.
Your sticker lists a date of 1995 safety standards that it met when manufactured, so it could be of that year or a couple years prior or after, but usually that year.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

MTD Products


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

June 18, 2000, number 113


----------

